# Motorbike guesses?



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 10, 2019)

Any ideas what this one might have been?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2019)

Looks Colson to me


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 10, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks Colson to me



Surprisingly the guy had a lot of Colson bicycles— so maybe?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2019)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Surprisingly the guy had a lot of Colson bicycles— so maybe?



What else does he have???


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 10, 2019)

I couldn’t get the rest — got a girls but parts is parts I guess — kind of rough


----------



## SKPC (Aug 10, 2019)

Serial #?


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 11, 2019)

Colson style chain adjusters


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2019)

prewarmachine said:


> Colson style chain adjusters



...and rear forkends, fork, trussrods, crankset...


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 12, 2019)

Perfect it is a Colson! Thanks everyone!

I will check in the serial number when I am back at the lake.

Are we guessing 1935ish?


----------



## Gordon (Aug 12, 2019)

Rear fender is for a girls as it has the lacing holes.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 12, 2019)

Oh crapola


----------



## SKPC (Aug 12, 2019)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Perfect it is a Colson! Thanks everyone!
> 
> I will check in the serial number when I am back at the lake.
> 
> Are we guessing 1935ish?




I am not convinced until we see the serial number.  This will tell you 100% if it's a Colson or some other maker. Fork looks like it is for a 28" wheel., which would require (if colson) for a date of pre-1934?  (EDIT-28" wheels continued through 1936-*see below Fordmikes comments*)   Fenders look added.  No guessing allowed!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 12, 2019)

SKPC said:


> I am not convinced until we see the serial number.  This will tell you 100% if it's a Colson or some other maker. Fork looks like it is for a 28" wheel., which would require (if colson) for a date of pre-1934.   Fenders look added.  No guessing allowed!



Fender braces look Snyder with built-in dropstand ears. I'm pretty darn sure this is a Colson, serial or not. 

Thinking it is pre-36, but these were still available in '36.
#3086. High-pressure 28" motorbike model in '36 catalog.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 12, 2019)

Can't wait for the number!!!  I'm guessing now too! OG looking chain adjusters are a big pointer towards Colson. Frame doesn't look like it is a tallish 20-1/2" though. Seems too tight.   Great 1936 advertisement by FordMike above as this shows that this red frame looks pretty similar to the green model #3046*(24"???),* we'll just have to wait on the serial number /wheel size.
@fordmike65 -----Pedals colson?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 12, 2019)

Now I wish I would have checked — it’s at the lake so now we have to wait


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 13, 2019)

I agree that a serial number would help with narrowing the date of your Colson-built bike.
In later 1933 and 1934, Colson had paperwork showing 26" balloon tire motorbikes.
Specifications list 7" cranks for the 28" bikes; 6+1/2" for the 26".

I find the 24-tooth chain rings, like yours, more convenient, with the moderate grades, maybe not so much for foothill areas.
I believe that there is even a bike club with a logo the resembles the Colson Flyer head badges.
I believe 2+3/16" badge holes, with screws, similar hole spacing as some Huffman and A&S bikes.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 13, 2019)

So that might be the badge then


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I agree that a serial number would help with narrowing the date of your Colson-built bike.
> In later 1933 and 1934, Colson had paperwork showing 26" balloon tire motorbikes.
> Specifications list 7" cranks for the 28" bikes; 6+1/2" for the 26".
> View attachment 1046487View attachment 1046488View attachment 1046492
> ...


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 13, 2019)

Earlier serial number thread for reference. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pre-1937-colson-serial-number-project.128901/page-3


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 17, 2019)

my guess is that they were awesome when new.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey man they are cool now too!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 7, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I agree that a serial number would help with narrowing the date of your Colson-built bike.
> In later 1933 and 1934, Colson had paperwork showing 26" balloon tire motorbikes.
> Specifications list 7" cranks for the 28" bikes; 6+1/2" for the 26".
> View attachment 1046487View attachment 1046488View attachment 1046492
> ...



This is great documentation for these. I'm trying to figure out what my 34 would have looked like. I believe it would have come with 28 inch wheels since there's so much gap with the 26s currently on it. But I have not seen any examples of the 34 Colsons that didn't have 26 inch wheels. It seems that finding original parts for this one is more than tough and quite expensive.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 23, 2020)

What kind of rear hub would a 34 Colson have come with?


----------



## SKPC (Jan 24, 2020)

New Departure Model D.   @Marc's Classic Chrome ...did you ever measure the length of this seat tube from the center of the BB shell to the top?  I was thinking it was a never-seen kids model 24" wheeled motobike...


----------

